# The Sims: Medieval - your thoughts?



## Lemmy (Apr 6, 2011)

I was never a big fan of The Sims, though I did play The Sims 1, 3 and that PS2-version. None was particular funny, but I still ended up getting The Sims: Medieval. After a couple of hours, I actually find myself enjoying it a lot. It feels a lot like the other games, except you have hero characters instead of the usual family, and you have better control over the hero. Also, you only have two needs now: Energy and hunger. You take care of them by sleeping and eating, naturally. It gives you more freedom to do whatever you want, which is good.

Another fun thing is that we have quests and kingdom ambitions this time around. Or hero quests and kingdom quests, if you want. The hero quests are usual stuff like fetch wood, talk to blacksmith, summon genie in the mirror and challenge a bully to duel, send him to the stocks and egg him. The usual.  All of these are in a quest list, and once you complete them, you finish the kingdom ambition. It gives you a much better sense of purpose, but none of the quests are urgent as far as I know. The only thing is that you start as a monarch and get two responsibilities each day, and your sim will be in a bad mood if he or she fail to do them.

Beyond that, it's the usual stuff. You have a lot of freedom to mess around and do what you please, as usual. Though I was a bit surprised when my female hero-sim married another woman.


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 9, 2011)

its the quests that make Sims Medieval so fun. Otherwise its largely the regular Sims... With Quests and daily tasks its so much more engaging. Same-Same marriage/"play" IS a Sims staple... shouldn't suprise anyone nowadays. 
The one thing i'm still yet to do, is send someone to the Pit... for a while i was seriously considering having my Blacksmith (the only character i used a pre-generated for) sent to the Pit...he bothered me for some reason...


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 9, 2011)

I sent my wife to the pit.


----------

